# Does anyone use CubeCart?



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a problem that I have posted on the CC forums for almost 2 weeks and cannot get any help on. 

For some reason I cannot login to my admin section from my browser. I keep getting errors stating that I'm using the wrong username or password. And when I try to change the password, I never recieve the e-mail.

This is getting VERY frustrating. I don't know how to get into my shop to make changes!

The only thing I can think of is that when I created my site, I didn't have my domain name transferred yet. So I created everything using the IP address. Is there some file I need to tweak to get it running again?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm skinning my store with CC now, but I've never had any trouble logging in. I can get on there later to see if I can get some help for you, though.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> CubeCart has an amazing community. I suggest you go to the CubeCart forums and ask your question.


I think he already tried that:



> I have a problem that I have posted on the CC forums for almost 2 weeks and cannot get any help on.


Try downloading your /includes/global.inc.php file and see what values are there. It should include your URL where you have cubecart installed.

Also, here is a FAQ from their support pages with the answer:
https://www.cubecart.com/site/helpdesk/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=25


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Rodney! That did it! Man I wish I could have found that sooner. 

Gracias Amigo!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

No worries  

For reference, I found it on their main support page (it just happened to be one of their recently updated knowledgebase articles):
https://www.cubecart.com/site/helpdesk/


----------

